# Bee Trees for low, wet area in SE Illinois



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Red maple and black gum (nyssa sylvatica) grow in the damper areas here, as well as in upland areas. There's also water tupelo (nyssa aquatica) that grows in wetter places and is native to the lower tip of IL. There was an article on the sour gums, the family these gums belong to, in the Jan 2016 issue of American Bee Journal. Alders would be good for early pollen but I don't think they are a nectar source.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Trees from the willow family (Salix) are Illinois natives, tolerant of wet areas and considered pollinator friendly.

References:
http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/detail/il/home/?cid=nrcs141p2_031335
http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/vista/html_pubs/BEEKEEP/CHAPT4/chapt4.html
http://extension.psu.edu/plants/gar...shrubs-and-groundcovers-tolerant-of-wet-sites


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Near me, there is a huge stand of black locust that's growing in ground that is usually wet and occasionally even flooded by the ocean. They're doing great! Also, tulip tree grows in wet areas--the ones near me are all in a swamp. Hope this helps. Both are great bee trees.


----------

